# Models Needed



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

I know this is usually for guys, but I also know that there are some women on here. Let's see the responses.

If any of you out there know of any models that would like to be a part of the 2008 Gold Rush car show tour, send them my way. 

[email protected]

Daaaammmmmnnnn it came out hella big huh? lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

More pics of the Lac?


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Hit me up at [email protected]

I have a few girls...

Also check out our site at INEEDAFREAK.COM 

Go to both sections ineedafreak.com for modelz and freakytalez.com for the freakz

We more girls that are not on the site...

We are located in So. Cali

From the I.E. to L.A.

We also have a few girls from north Cali

Let us know what states you will be in...


Martin~


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just email all da pics n i'll give u guys my opinion :biggrin: hehehehehehe


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 27 2007, 08:58 AM~8880466
> *just email all da pics n i'll give u guys my opinion  :biggrin: hehehehehehe
> *


X2


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2007, 09:23 PM~8878124
> *More pics of the Lac?
> *


The Lac is from Lowrider Magazine, called Poison Apple. I used it for the background image of the flyer.

Sorry I couldn't provide more.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 27 2007, 08:22 AM~8880224
> *Hit me up at [email protected]
> 
> I have a few girls...
> ...


Will be hitting you real soon. Gracias.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are three of the top models in the industry that are already signed to 4 Star Events as Gold Rush Car Show Tour spokesmodels. They will be at each tour stop in 2008. 

Still looking for 9 more models. 

Please help get the word out. Gracias


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Sep 27 2007, 10:37 AM~8881191
> *Here are three of the top models in the industry that are already signed to 4 Star Events as Gold Rush Car Show Tour spokesmodels.  They will be at each tour stop in 2008.
> 
> Still looking for 9 more models.
> ...


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

There will be models cuming, I mean coming soon.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Sep 27 2007, 10:45 AM~8881251
> *There will be models cuming, I mean coming soon.
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Lots of pretty girls in California.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 27 2007, 03:44 PM~8883277
> *Lots of pretty girls in California.
> *


The show will also be touching down in SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS. I have already spoke with Lewis from Redline Events and we are linig things up for the show in San Antonio. The models will be locked into a contract with my company and will have mandatory appearances at each stop on the tour.

So.... if you know of any ladies there in your area, send them my way and I will discuss it further with them.

Gracias


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*wow where do we vote :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 27 2007, 04:54 PM~8883691
> *wow where do we vote :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


At the bikini contest at each show.    
The three shown are locked into a contract already. I am looking for 9 more models to be a part of this tour.

know any?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

another one just got added. I will post her pic as soon as she approves it. Some people on here know her very well.


----------



## I'll make you famo (Jul 31, 2007)

Lisa Angeline is a definate must shoot for your calendar.... She is on the current cover of Streetlow (shot by yours truly)... You might also hit up Chole... She is really popular and also a Streetlow Covergirl. Hit me up if you are interested in any of our girls, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I'll make you famo_@Oct 2 2007, 08:19 PM~8919726
> *Lisa Angeline is a definate must shoot for your calendar....  She is on the current cover of Streetlow (shot by yours truly)...  You might also hit up Chole...  She is really popular and also a Streetlow Covergirl.  Hit me up if you are interested in any of our girls, I'll see what I can do.
> *


That's cool, will do. Lisa and I were talking about different photographers and your name came up in conversation. Nothing but positive remarks for you. Chole, I had the chance to see her in Reno at the Vejitos and Impalas B.B.Q. I believe you were there as well? She's a great looking girl, but I would need more info on her ( print work, ads, magazines, trade shows so on and so forth). So send me some info on her. You can also pass this on to her if you feel it would serve any purpose.
Finally,I'm looking for a photographer to do the shoot for the calendar. Hit me up and we will discuss prices.

Thank you for taking the time to respond. Also, let's talk about the other girls you have available. Are they under contract with you or Streetlow?

4 Star Events / Gemini Entertainment 775-297-6486


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I'll make you famo_@Oct 2 2007, 08:19 PM~8919726
> *Lisa Angeline is a definate must shoot for your calendar....  She is on the current cover of Streetlow (shot by yours truly)...  You might also hit up Chole...  She is really popular and also a Streetlow Covergirl.  Hit me up if you are interested in any of our girls, I'll see what I can do.
> *



q vo John


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

2 more just added


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 4 2007, 06:01 PM~8934023
> *2 more just added
> *




were r da pics??????????


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 12 2007, 02:34 PM~8987940
> *were r da pics??????????
> *


X2 Where are the Pixs? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

here you go. Comments comments comments!!!!!!









NINA MARIE







NINA MARIE








TIFFANIE







TIFFANIE








LISA ANGELINE








BAHARA








KRYSTAL BLUE








MICHELLE








BLUE EYES


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

gracias


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

you wanted pics, now I want comments. LOL J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 13 2007, 10:12 AM~8992297
> *here you go.  Comments  comments  comments!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



they r all fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i want more :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

they're on their way.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 15 2007, 11:46 AM~9005429
> *they're on their way.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Natalie Marie just signed on.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 11:35 AM~9014514
> *Natalie Marie just signed on.
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: GOD! DAAAAAM!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Make sure you catch the tour. All 12 of the 4 Star Events / Gemini Entertainment models will be there signing autographs, taking pix, selling '08 Gold Rush Calendars so on and so forth. Will also be working on pre-event parties so keep your eyes open and your onion peeled. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 13 2007, 10:12 AM~8992297
> *here you go.  Comments  comments  comments!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


T


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 13 2007, 10:12 AM~8992297
> *here you go.  Comments  comments  comments!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


They all look real good. Can't wait to see them in person. :biggrin: 
post up more pics.


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 11:35 AM~9014514
> *Natalie Marie just signed on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 AM~9014632
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Make sure you catch the tour.  All 12 of the 4 Star Events / Gemini Entertainment models will be there signing autographs, taking pix, selling '08 Gold Rush Calendars so on and so forth.  Will also be working on pre-event parties so keep your eyes open and your onion peeled. LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: dont c SAN jOSE listed. thought it says MAJOR cities ?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought about San Jo. I talked with Gilbert from Streetlow as well as Richard from RS Hydraulics. I wanted the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds but it seemed there were some politics involved. Don't know this for sure though. I would like to have a stop in the Bay Area and I know S.J. has a lot of low lows. Give me your
feedback and some potential venues and Iwill definately look into it.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 05:23 PM~9017378
> *I thought about San Jo.  I talked with Gilbert from Streetlow as well as Richard from RS Hydraulics.  I wanted the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds but it seemed there were some politics involved.  Don't know this for sure though.  I would like to have a stop in the Bay Area and I know S.J. has a lot of low lows.  Give me your
> feedback and some potential venues and Iwill definately look into it.
> *


maybe try out the HP pavillion paring lot


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 10:35 AM~9014514
> *Natalie Marie just signed on.
> 
> 
> ...










LISA ANGELINE








BAHARA
DAMN NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 16 2007, 06:54 PM~9017608
> *maybe try out the HP pavillion paring lot
> *


Wanna get in on some sponsorships?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 05:58 PM~9017642
> *Wanna get in on some sponsorships?
> *


send me the info and ill see if i can do it


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

will do. Let's see if we can put something toghther for San Jo. Big shoes to fill. :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

confirmed 








Chole








Sophia


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 11:35 AM~9014514
> *Natalie Marie just signed on.
> 
> 
> ...



n this girls r going 2 b at each show n take pics wit da cars 4 *free?* :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup man...did i meet you at the Vegas show?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 16 2007, 09:52 PM~9019236
> *n this girls r going 2 b at each show n take pics wit da cars 4 free?  :biggrin:
> *


X 10000000000000000000000000


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 16 2007, 11:03 PM~9019705
> *X 10000000000000000000000000
> *


Nina marie Cover of November Girls of Lowrider will be there!  Taking pictures for free....


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Oct 16 2007, 11:57 PM~9020016
> *Nina marie Cover of November Girls of Lowrider will be there!  Taking pictures for free....
> 
> 
> ...




















YOUR THE BEST EFREN!!!!!!!! HE HE


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 16 2007, 09:52 PM~9019236
> *n this girls r going 2 b at each show n take pics wit da cars 4 free?  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, they will be at each stop on the tour. Pretty sure they will be taking pics for free, we just have to see what the contracts say when the attornies are done with them. They will also be selling 2008 Gold Rush Tour Calendars which will feature a different model for each month, so be sure to get yours and you can have it signed by each one as well. They will also be selling their own photos and whatever else they want. Hopefully, we can pull off a 2009 calendar as well. The only thing that I will request from the guys is that when you take a picture with the models, please respect them and the show ( no trying to grab ass or anythinjg like that). I would hate to have anyone completely removed from the show . This tour will come to be one of the most respected and prestigious shows around. And as for the bikini contest.....I have been to many shows since I was 15 (now 39) and have seen the bikini contests. They always seem to be more of a strip show. I don't have a problem with the ladies stripping but, there is a time and place for everything. The Gold Rush Tour will not be the place for such a thing. I have taken a lot of things into consideration and the thing that comes up the most is the fact that it is a family event. I'm sure a lot of you out there would not want your kids seeing such things. Especially if they are at a young age. Hopefully, this is understood. 

John Pineda is my official photographer and will be doing shoots with the models. Cutty photography will be shooting the show, and I hope to secure Lowrider Scene and others to film the show. I am also working with a promoter in Arizona who has mentioned something about M-TV doing something with the tour. Don't hold me to that. It was something that was mentioned but never really discussed. We'll see.

Feel free to ask any questions. I will answer as son as I can.

Con Respecto, Effrem


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2007, 10:52 PM~9019642
> *sup man...did i meet you at the Vegas show?
> *


Yeah. I talked to you for a minute or two. How's it going homie? Want to do some business?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Oct 16 2007, 11:59 PM~9020033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You very Much :biggrin: I wouldn't say the best LOL. I prefer to consider myself equal. I let my actions do the speaking. LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where in Denver is the Denver Show goin' to be? And when?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 17 2007, 09:49 AM~9021811
> *Where in Denver is the Denver Show goin' to be? And when?
> *


Same place lowrider had theirs. Still working out the dates. I won't release a date until i secure the venue. But I will definately let you know.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 17 2007, 10:52 AM~9021830
> *Same place lowrider had theirs.  Still working out the dates.  I won't release a date until i secure the venue.  But I will definately let you know.
> *


Cool thanks homie!!!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Rosa V. from Bakersfield has just been added.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 06:53 PM~9018126
> *confirmed
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GOOD CHOICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop+Oct 16 2007, 11:57 PM~9020016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U MADE SOME GREAT CHOICES WITH JOHN,KUTTY N LOWRIDERSCENE NOW I KNOW THIS SHOW IS GOING 2 B OFF DA HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 16 2007, 07:53 PM~9018126
> *confirmed
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Chole



mamacitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

do you have a date for the Sacramento one yet?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

do u have any more pics of models :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2007, 09:47 AM~9064849
> *do u have any more pics of models  :biggrin:
> *


There are more on the way.. A couple of photo shoots are going on today. Will have pics soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

*ALRIGHT....WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY PICS???? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:*


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 24 2007, 04:53 PM~9075945
> *ALRIGHT....WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY PICS???? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*
NO BODY GONNA CONFESS???? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 24 2007, 03:53 PM~9075945
> *ALRIGHT....WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY PICS???? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*
post them up again bro.....*


----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Oct 16 2007, 11:57 PM~9020016
> *Nina marie Cover of November Girls of Lowrider will be there!  Taking pictures for free....
> 
> 
> ...


Love Nina Marie's body....it's gorgeous!
:worship: :tears:


----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Oct 16 2007, 11:59 PM~9020033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Again! Love that face and gorgeous body! She needs to take a picture with my '63! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

WERE IS THE SACRA SHOW GONNA BE AT AND WAT DAY.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 17 2007, 11:58 AM~9022390
> *Rosa V.  from Bakersfield has just been added.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 PM~9020016
> *Nina marie Cover of November Girls of Lowrider will be there!  Taking pictures for free....
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

WOWSERS IN MY TROUSERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

DAMN IT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Sep 26 2007, 06:44 PM~8876983
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Well, here is my Sister in Law. Don't know what do you think.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 27 2007, 08:36 PM~9320172
> *Well, here is my Sister in Law. Don't know what do you think.
> 
> 
> ...


From the looks of it, she fits our criteria. One thing that we really strive for more than looks is a great personality. Is she interested? Shoot me a p.m. on that.

Good looking out homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 27 2007, 08:36 PM~9320172
> *Well, here is my Sister in Law. Don't know what do you think.
> 
> 
> ...




wuz up cuñado :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 28 2007, 01:15 PM~9325222
> *wuz up cuñado  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 28 2007, 01:06 PM~9325165
> *From the looks of it, she fits our criteria.  One thing that we really strive for more than looks is a great personality.  Is she interested?  Shoot me a p.m. on that.
> 
> Good looking out homie
> *



Will do.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 28 2007, 06:23 PM~9327255
> *Will do.
> *


haven't heard anything from her yet. She will also need to be able to travel to the other venues, and will be in our 2008 calendar " GOLD RUSH GIRLS." We wanted to do a lil' something different for our calendars instead of the typical cars and girls, girls on beaches, girls in lingerie....so they will resemble the Adelitas / Soldaderas. you're gonna love this calendar. So keep your eyes open because they will only be available at each stop on the tour.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pics please :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 29 2007, 01:16 PM~9332583
> *haven't heard anything from her yet.  She will also need to be able to travel to the other venues, and will be in our 2008 calendar " GOLD RUSH GIRLS."  We wanted to do a lil' something different for our calendars instead of the typical cars and girls, girls on beaches, girls in lingerie....so they will resemble the Adelitas / Soldaderas.  you're gonna love this calendar.  So keep your eyes open because they will only be available at each stop on the tour.
> *


I am going to try to get hold of her. I will let you know ASAP. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 29 2007, 07:02 PM~9335748
> *I am going to try to get hold of her. I will let you know ASAP. :biggrin:
> *


Cool....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 30 2007, 11:17 AM~9340442
> *Cool....
> *


she will be calling you..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 30 2007, 07:49 PM~9344512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUN2S (Oct 5, 2006)

i thought you were looking for fresh new girls next door type.real jainas.these chicks are on the internet and on every magazine??


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 29 2007, 01:16 PM~9332583
> *haven't heard anything from her yet.  She will also need to be able to travel to the other venues, and will be in our 2008 calendar " GOLD RUSH GIRLS."  We wanted to do a lil' something different for our calendars instead of the typical cars and girls, girls on beaches, girls in lingerie....so they will resemble the Adelitas / Soldaderas.  you're gonna love this calendar.  So keep your eyes open because they will only be available at each stop on the tour.
> *


Adelitas hu??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 18 2007, 08:33 AM~9029310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Dec 10 2008, 09:35 PM~12395603
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

so what ever happened to the gold rush tour?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Oct 16 2007, 10:59 PM~9020033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Dec 10 2008, 10:24 PM~12396192
> *so what ever happened to the gold rush tour?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------

